# Radio stays on?



## socalgto05 (Jul 7, 2009)

Today I out the stock radio back in my car and then started it up just to make sure everything was ok, but when I shut the car off and pulled out the key the radio stayed on? The only way I could get it to go off completely was to push the off button and then start the car again. I dont know what could have happened and any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

socalgto05 said:


> Today I out the stock radio back in my car and then started it up just to make sure everything was ok, but when I shut the car off and pulled out the key the radio stayed on? The only way I could get it to go off completely was to push the off button and then start the car again. I dont know what could have happened and any help would be greatly appreciated. thanks


Mine stays on as well until I open the door then it shuts off or after a few minutes the radio will shut itself off.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

My radio shuts off as soon as I remove the key regardless of whether I open the door or not.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

It might be a setting as alot of newer cars let the radio keep playing when you take the key out. Usually opening the door is the triggle to turn it off.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

HP11 said:


> My radio shuts off as soon as I remove the key regardless of whether I open the door or not.


I stand corrected.... Thats my Ram that does that. I just checked, my radio shuts off too when I pull the key.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> It might be a setting as alot of newer cars let the radio keep playing when you take the key out. Usually opening the door is the triggle to turn it off.


The only audio settings I've ever seen in the personalization menu are 'Radio Display' and 'Audio Distortion Limiter'. Neither have to do with removing the key or exiting the vehicle.


----------



## socalgto05 (Jul 7, 2009)

Before I pulled the stock radio out the first time it would always shut off when I took the key out. and now its staying on even with the door open.


----------



## nOObiE do0 (Jan 30, 2010)

I just bought mine 3 days ago (YAY)
But it did the same that night.Might be the cold freezing the grease maybe?
It stayed on for an hour then shut off, Then it unlocked the doors too.
But i fixed it by spraying WD-40 into the ignition key hole and it freed it up and its fine now.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

One should never spray a flamable solution like WD-40 into an area where there are electrical components. There are other products that are safe for that.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

^Agree on the better stuff out there. WD-40 is like the worse penetrating fluid anyway, it dries out and in a day or two and your parts are right back to were it was, or even worse.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

nOObiE do0 said:


> I just bought mine 3 days ago (YAY)
> But it did the same that night.Might be the cold freezing the grease maybe?
> It stayed on for an hour then shut off, Then it unlocked the doors too.
> But i fixed it by spraying WD-40 into the ignition key hole and it freed it up and its fine now.


WD-40 is NOT a good idea to be spraying in the ignition key hole. Either Graphite or a Teflon spray is. Those products will adhere to the mechanism causing a smooth surface and reduce friction. WD-40 is ok on on the exterior door lock as it won't freeze but I use teflon spray for those purposes.


----------



## nOObiE do0 (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes but 1 in the morning in philly is not a good idea to leave the door open by itself.
I used what i had.As soon as i think its dry i will put the right stuff in.
I dont want it to clump up.


----------



## preach (Jan 24, 2010)

socalgto05 said:


> Before I pulled the stock radio out the first time it would always shut off when I took the key out. and now its staying on even with the door open.


This may be a silly question, but is the radio itself "on"? By this I mean the unit (via the on button itself), which is different than being on via the ignition key being on.

Lots of 'on' in there I know...

Anyways, if the radio itself is on via the 'on' button then it will stay on regardless of how many times you insert and remove the key.

Once you remove the key, press the 'off' button. It should turn off. Then insert the key and turn it to on. The radio should turn on by itself. Then turn the key off and remove it, does the radio turn off now?

I know in your first post you said you turned the radio off by pressing off, to work around this, but just to make sure you aren't pressing on to also turn the radio on right? 

If you aren't physically pressing on to turn it back on, then it sounds like something is telling the radio to use the 'master on' so to speak, instead of the 'accessory on' when you turn the key to on.

Disclaimer: I am not an electrician, a radio expert, or a GTO expert...lol


----------

